# puppy impetigo/dermatitis



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi guys,

Maple has had what I thought was just a rash on her belly from playing in grass...but after looking it at it closely for the past few days, I think it's dermatitis on her belly. There are two zit looking bumps (filled with pus) and some tiny black and red dots as well. They're all really small, and it hasn't been bothering her whatsoever. The tiny black spots actually flake off if I rub them. I was told that Benzoyl Peroxide is great for any type of puppy impetigo. Has anyone tried this before? And does anyone know what brand (?) I should try? Global Pet Foods has an antibacterial shampoo, but I have the feeling it will probably be extremely overpriced for a small bottle and I could probably find something similar somewhere else. Not too sure if just plain peroxide will dry out her belly too much, so an antibacterial shampoo might be better for her skin.

If anyone else has dealt with this let me know! If it seems to spread beyond this point I'll take her to the vet for some topical antibiotic. It has spread a tiny tiny bit, but definitely nothing significant enough to bring her to the vet.

Thanks 

Ros


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian has had that rash when he was a wee pup and he gets the odd flakey skin on his under belly and chest.
We now use a medicated shampoo given to us by our vet. We only bathe him when he gets very dirty, which seems to be often 
His flakiness went away and seems to be better.
Make sure to thoroughly rinse all the shampoo off the dog.
Good luck.


----------



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks! I just went to the store and got some puppy antibacterial shampoo that has some teatree oil in it. If this doesn't do the trick then I'll take her to the vet for something more medicated.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

hey maple - Rio got those zitty-puss filled bumps and black flakes a couple of weeks ago.

I think you're in Ottawa - we're in the GTA - so it could be a similar reaction to a seasonal allergy.

I did some research and found a few remedies. Most seemed to use a peroxide based shampoo - fortunately my local PetSmart was out so I moved onto Plan B and I'm glad we did. I went to Shoppers and picked up some Benadryl. Others suggested giving him 25mg (they come in packs of 25mg capsules) once a day. This seemed to immediately dry up the bumps and puss. However it left him with black flakey skin. I bathed him with the glove we comb his hair with and rubbed off most of the dead black skin. Then we applied aloe vera that we bought from the local horse supply store that an employee uses on her horse this time of year because of the horses allergy to Golden Rod. I'm sure the aloe helped sooth his tender underbelly.

It's been about 2 weeks and Rio's pretty much made a full recovery.

Highly reccommend popping into a horse supply store to see what remedies they have - many of the solutions they suggested to us were holistic and organic (and say right onthe packages "safe and effective on dogs"... and much cheaper than pet store options or what my vet was suggesting - so far the remedies I picked up for his skin issues have been great and I see improvements.


----------



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

I followed your advice (but used teatree oil instead). It seemed to do the trick and the black spots are flaking off. It's not completely gone but everything has seem to have dried up!

I am in Ottawa, so it must be that similar reaction to a seasonal allergy. Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## Tina2329 (Aug 13, 2010)

My V started having white bumps on his back, occasionally filled with fluid. Never seemed to bother him, because he never scratched, it just looked really bad. My husband started putting fish oil in his food once a day, and we no longer have any problems with his skin. I get nothing but compliments on how good his coat looks now. We also use an oatmeal shampoo for him.


----------

